# UberEats is deceiving and tricky



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

It sneaks in two orders and only shows drop off of the last delivery in the multiple order you accept. And for destination it shows you Minnesota 52 or some other complex road name that drivers aren't used to seeing to fool drivers and throw them off. Instead of saying 2nd and 5th it shows some other complex location name.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It sneaks in two orders and only shows drop off of the last delivery in the multiple order you accept. And for destination it shows you Minnesota 52 or some other complex road name that drivers aren't used to seeing to fool drivers and throw them off. Instead of saying 2nd and 5th it shows some other complex location name.
> 
> 
> View attachment 629576


$2.50 isnt enough to let someone suck my ass...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, technically speaking, they don’t sneak it in - they say it’s a double; they just don’t give you the second order’s specifics on the offer screen.

I usually cancel the second leg if I don’t like it. Not liking it includes it being from a different lower-tier vendor, like a Wawa or Taco Bell. Yeah, no thanks. It’s usually easy to tell which of the two is the likely piggybacker with no to low tip.

In that respect, DD is more upfront.

$2.50 is a “no” on any platform, anytime, any day.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

They definitely don’t make it obvious that it’s a double. You have to read the request carefully, which is hard to do while driving.
I agree, that’s sneaky.
I don’t know why Uber thinks that anyone would willingly accept a double that pays $2.50
Oh wait! They know good and well no one would willingly accept that. So they have to be sneaky.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> They definitely don’t make it obvious that it’s a double. You have to read the request carefully, which is hard to do while driving.
> I agree, that’s sneaky.
> I don’t know why Uber thinks that anyone would willingly accept a double that pays $2.50
> Oh wait! They know good and well no one would willingly accept that. So they have to be sneaky.


If the double is from the same restaurant and the total payout is worth it, I will definitely take it.
Drop off time is negligible delay if they are houses. Apartment complexes could get tricky, but generally,
I don't care if it is one or two stops, or if one is a high tipper and the other isn't I look at the total. That's it.
I DO NOT accept multiple pickup locations, unless they share a wall in a strip mall, which happens ocassionally.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well, technically speaking, they don’t sneak it in - they say it’s a double; they just don’t give you the second order’s specifics on the offer screen.
> 
> I usually cancel the second leg if I don’t like it. Not liking it includes it being from a different lower-tier vendor, like a Wawa or Taco Bell. Yeah, no thanks. It’s usually easy to tell which of the two is the likely piggybacker with no to low tip.
> 
> ...


I didn't see anything that said "Double". I'll screenshot it next time I see some $17+


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I didn't see anything that said "Double". I'll screenshot it next time I see some $17+


There’s a tiny “(2)” there. 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Witches run these apps for sure.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I think it shows upfront that it is two deliveries, but only gives pickup/dropoff info for one. On the incoming request screen, I've seen something like "Delivery (2)" in the green countdown timer section. I usually cancel the whole thing if it's low paying, or if the average of the two is below my minimum. I don't care if it's $10 for the first and $2 for the second; it isn't worth the mileage for that $2 delivery.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

and I've been getting alot with a delivery address that just says "near...(an address or some nearby cross streets)".


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Sadly, I totally agree with the title of this thread.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It sneaks in two orders and only shows drop off of the last delivery in the multiple order you accept. And for destination it shows you Minnesota 52 or some other complex road name that drivers aren't used to seeing to fool drivers and throw them off. Instead of saying 2nd and 5th it shows some other complex location name.
> 
> 
> View attachment 629576


I hope this $2.50 is the 2nd order you didn't see. If you're taking a $2.50 taco bell order without any surge on it you need to go to rehab.


----------

